# First bread



## JLeonard (Aug 8, 2020)

My first foray into bread making. No knead bread in the Dutch oven.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

Pretty good looking. Care to share your recipe?


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 8, 2020)

Good looking bread bud


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2020)

Looks real good!
My wife make no knead bread too in a Dutch oven.
It’s kinda addictive, with ice cold butter on it, and that crispy crust!
Good stuff!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2020)

Looks really good! Careful,  it's addictive too. Who doesn't love the smell of fresh baked bread 

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice looking bread! Like the crust... Any chance you can share the recipe?


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 8, 2020)

S
 SteveH2


 pushok2018
 i used the recipe I found here on SMF. I for the life of me can’t remember who posted it.


 SmokinAl
 and 

 Brokenhandle
 yep the house was smelling good and I think I’m gonna have to get another batch going. We can’t stay out of it.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 20, 2020)

looks great!  I am going to be making bred this fall.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 20, 2020)

Looks good Jim!

Got my hands on a bread maker, flour and believe it or not YEAST!

So we have only been doing fresh around here.

Like!

John


----------

